# Exchange New Zealand UK/Europe



## 101216 (Oct 2, 2006)

We are a retired couple from Auckland New Zealand interested in swapping our motorhome for similar in the UK or Europe from May 2007. We have a newly completed 2003 Toyota Coaster Motorhome 7 metres set up for 2. Dave is a retired boatbuilder and this is the fifth conversion he has completed. The vehicle is fully self contained for freedom camping or camping grounds if you prefer. A motorcar licence only is required.
Our son lives in Germany and we would like to spend some time there as well as Spain and France. Our vehicle would be available from November 2006.
We are non smokers and very careful. We spent 9 months last year travelling in our motorhome in Australia.
We would be very keen to hear from anyone who has experienced or is interested in such an exchange.

As an afterthought we would be happy with a smaller vehicle as an exchange as long as it is reliable. We would also not expect to take your vehicle out of the UK as have made plans for Spain and possibly Germany.


----------



## 106390 (Aug 11, 2007)

*Still Interested ?*

If you or anyone else is still interested i fancy visitinf New Zealand in 2008 ! + Have a Camper i could ' swop' !


----------



## 107295 (Sep 27, 2007)

*New Zealand Exchange*

Wwe did an exchange 5 years ago for 10 wees and we want to do it again Dec. to Feb. 2008. These are aprox. dates. We would like 6/8 weeks this time. We have an almost new Swift 2 berth and would plan for the N.Z. couple to come over here in possibly 2009 so that we would be on hand to sort any kinks out. This was what we did last time and it worked very well.
Let us know if any one is interested!
Derek


----------

